
Ask HN: Options to Embed page/widget websites other than iframe? - fakenewsguy
Looking for a solution users to easily embed our dynamic page&#x2F;widget into their website and also allow customization&#x27;s like styling etc. I see that google maps etc. use iframes, fb does it with div mounting. Are there any other solution&#x27;s?
======
amarcus
We do it via a one-line javascript snippet.

eg: <script src="//example.com/blah/widget.js?id=xxxxxx"></script>

widget.js is a server side script that creates the widget and echo's it out.
Many ways of doing this and the easiest is a bunch of document.write()'s for
the html

